# AE: 3D Objekte mit Matrix effekt umfließen lassen



## Render79 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Forum, Ich komme eigentlich aus der C4D Ecke...nun kommt aber endlich auch AE zum Einsatz.-bin aber hier ein absoluter Neuling... meine Idee ist es in C4D Kamerafahrten um Produkte zu animieren. Später will ich diese dann in AfterEffects laden und mit einer Art Matrix Effect versehen....Dieser sollte jedoch nicht die Produkte überdecken... Fazit: ich hätte später ca. 10 kleine Movies (Kamerafahrten um Produkte-schwarzer Hintergrd) + dieses AE Matrix template (aus dem Netz)-Wie bringe ich beide zusammen? Das das ganze 1 Film ergibt ca.3-5 min-für eine Messe? ...need ur help  Danke im vorraus. SIEHE ANHANG.


----------



## darkframe (6. November 2010)

Hi,

zunächst einmal: Idealerweise exportierst Du Deine C4D-Animation als TIF-Einzelbilder. In den Rendervoreinstellungen aktivierst Du dabei außerdem "Alpha-Kanal" und "Straight Alpha". Auf der gleichen Dialogseite bei den C4D-Rendervoreinstellungen musst Du unten bei "Kompositions-Projektdatei" natürlich noch "Speichern" anklicken und After Effects als Zielprogramm auswählen. "3D-Daten einschließen" und "Relativ" brauchst Du in Deinem Fall eher nicht (siehe auch C4D-Hilfe).

Der Matrix-Effekt soll also quasi als Hintergrund dienen? Am besten machst Du daraus zunächst eine Unterkomposition (alle Ebenen markieren und Menü "Ebene -> Unterkomposition erstellen" auswählen). Deine Kamerafahrt lädst über die entsprechende *.aec Datei, die C4D erzeugt hat und machst daraus ebenfalls eine Unterkomposition.

Nun erzeugst Du eine neue leere Komposition und packst darin die beiden Unterkompositionen, nach oben die Cinema4D-Komposition. Wenn Du, wie oben erwähnt, mit Alpha-Kanal gearbeitet hast, war's das schon, ansonsten müsstest Du den schwarzen Hintergrund noch weg-keyen.

Ach ja: Falls Du es nicht schon gemacht hast, musst Du vor dem Starten von After Effects aus C4D's Exchange Plugins-Ordner das After Effects Plugin noch in den Plugin-Ordner von After Effects kopieren. Falls Du After Effects CS5 nutzt, brauchst Du allerdings das CS5-Plugin von der Maxon Website.


----------



## Render79 (7. November 2010)

Vielen dank, erstmal werde direkt montag versuchen mit deinen Tipps voranzukommen.... Plugins hab ich schon  in AE kopiert....hört sich gut und verständlich an -werde es probieren....


----------



## Render79 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,habe versucht meine c4d Animation als  als aec. datei auszugeben-doch irgendwie klappt das nicht?
Plugin habe ich in AE gepackt-siehe Screenshot!? ist das so richtig?
Weil das nicht funktionierte hab ich das Quicktime .movie in AE geladen..nun liegt der Matrix Effekt unter dem Quicktime.movie -und sieht auch erstmal gut aus, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe-aber kleine Änderungen würde ich gerne noch vornehmen wie: Die Farbe des Zahlencodes in gelb/ etwas dezentere-kleinere Zahlen/ und möglichst nur 1en und 0en- halt wie ein BinärCode...doch hab ich das Gefühl ich suche mich zu Tode wo ich die Einstellungen vornehmen kann....-Wenn ich die Vorschau abspiele, hackt die ganze Animation ziehmlich und rechnet immer wieder...wie speicher/rendere ich das ganze? Habe mal die datei angehängt...wäre klasse wenn mir jmd. helfen kann....bin ein wenig überfordert und ratlos...so kompliziert kann das ganze doch nicht sein******! Danke


----------



## Render79 (10. November 2010)

Gute Nachricht,..komme der Sache näher- Movie läuft ! Nur die Detailänderungen (wie oben beschrieben) muß ich noch vornehmen und Schrift dezenter/ Farbe auf Gelb ändern/ mehrere C4D movies (Produkte) hintereinander laufen lassen...etc.....vieleicht kann mir noch jemand Tipps geben******!! -Das ganze wird später per Beamer auf eine Art Nebelwand projeziert (FOGSCREEN).....


----------



## darkframe (10. November 2010)

Hi,

ich schaue mir heute Abend mal Deine Projektdatei an, vermute aber schon mal, dass Du die Schrift in der Matrix-Komposition selbst ändern kannst. Andererseits: In Deinem Screenshot sehe ich auch noch Kompositionen mit der Bezeichnung Numbers, 1, 2 und 4. Wenn die zu dem Matrix-Effekt gehören, wirst Du die Schrift vermutlich eher in einer oder mehrerer dieser Kompositionen ändern können.

Zur AEC-Datei aus C4D: Bei der Ausgabe als TIF-Einzelbilder sollte die eigentlich automatisch in dem Ordner angelegt werden, in dem die Einzelbilder landen, so ist's zumindest bei mir. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das am Mac anders läuft bzw. wo da die Datei landet.

Das Plugin hast Du wohl in den richtigen Ordner gelegt (die Struktur scheint ein wenig anders zu sein als am PC, aber es sieht korrekt aus). Die Endung SIT steht am Mac doch für ein gepacktes Archiv, oder? Ich vermute mal, dass Du eventuell die Datei noch entpacken musst, damit AfterEffects das Plugin lädt, es sei denn, dass die Plugins beim Mac immer als SIT daherkommen. Na, vielleicht kann dazu ja noch ein anderer Mac-ianer etwas beitragen.


----------



## Render79 (10. November 2010)

oh ja, wäre super. Also mit den Zahlen färben hat geklappt-über (Matrix Ebene) rechte Maustaste  /Effekte /einfärben....Nur würde ich gerne die Zahlen so ändern das ich nur 1en und 0en dort stehen habe -halt nen BinärCode-kein Plan wie ich daran komme! Außerdem wird dieser Matrixeffekt zum Ende des Films viel zu stark-dieser sollte konstant und eher ruhig verlaufen. Das PlugIn hab ich noch entpackt und in den PlugIn Ordner Formate geschoben-ich denke dort gehört es hin...(werde es nochmal ausprobieren)-obwohl es ja auch mit nem Quicktime.mov funktioniert-oder haben einzel Tif-Bilder grosse Vorteile? Werde jetzt erstmal weitere Produkte in C4D rendern.....aus den einzelnen movies - soll dann ja ein weicher Übergang enstehen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## darkframe (10. November 2010)

Hi,

das Plugin kannst Du einfach im Plugins-Ordner liegen lassen. Bei deinem Vorhaben wirst Du es ohnehin nicht unbedingt benötigen.

Der Hauptvorteil von TIFs beim Rendern aus C4D gerade bei längeren Animationen ist, dass nicht das ganze Projekt noch einmal gerendert werden muss, wenn z.B. bei den letzten 10 Bildern C4D sich aus irgendeinem Grund aufhängt oder der Rechner z.B. wegen Stromausfalls ausgeht. Auch kleinere nachträgliche Änderungen, die man u.U. vornehmen möchte, zwingen dann nicht dazu, die gesamte Animation erneut rendern zu müssen, wenn sich die Änderung nur auf einen Teil auswirkt. Bei Deinen relativ kurzen Animationen spielt das aber eher keine Rolle.

Dein Projekt habe ich mir jetzt einmal angesehen. Die Farbe der Zahlen änderst Du besser in den Unterkompositionen. Wenn Du Dir z.B. die Unterkomposition "4" ansiehst, findest Du dort 4 Textobjekte. Wenn Du eines der Textobjekte anklickst, kannst Du im Fenster "Zeichen" die Textfarbe, den Zeichensatz und anderes ändern. Die Farbe weiß dient offensichtlich dazu, ab und zu Buchstaben im ansonsten grünen Einerlei aufleuchten zu lassen. Wenn Du bei markiertem Textobjekt die Eingabetaste drückst, kannst Du den Text direkt ändern, also beispielsweise in lauter Einsen oder in z.B. "101010101010" usw. Leider hat das noch nicht den von Dir gewünschten Effekt, aber ich habe auf die Schnelle noch nicht herausgefunden, an welchen Stellschrauben man da drehen muss, um tatsächlich im Endergebnis nur Einsen und Nullen zu erhalten.

Wenn Dir das Ganze zu chaotisch ist, kannst Du z.B. in der Unterkomposition "numbers" einzelne Layer unsichtbar schalten (Klick auf das Auge ganz links beim jeweiligen Layer). Damit musst Du einfach ein wenig experimentieren, bis es Dir gefällt. Die Adjustment Layer in "numbers" dienen übrigens zum Erzeugen von Leuchten und Tonwertkorrektur.

Wie dem auch sei, dieses Matrix-Projekt ist ziemlich komplex und so ganz habe ich es auch noch nicht durchschaut, aber mich jetzt auch noch nicht lange damit beschäftigt. Ich habe aber leider in den nächsten Tagen auch nicht viel Zeit, so dass ich erst einmal nicht dazu komme, mir das nochmal genauer anzusehen. Wenn ich noch etwas herausfinde, melde ich mich nochmal, kann aber etwas dauern.


----------



## Render79 (11. November 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Wenn Du bei markiertem Textobjekt die Eingabetaste drückst, kannst Du den Text direkt ändern, also beispielsweise in lauter Einsen oder in z.B. "101010101010" usw. Leider hat das noch nicht den von Dir gewünschten Effekt, aber ich habe auf die Schnelle noch nicht herausgefunden, an welchen Stellschrauben man da drehen muss, um tatsächlich im Endergebnis nur Einsen und Nullen zu erhalten.


 ja merkwürdig -genau da hab ichs nähmlich ausprobiert...die Zahlen müssen doch irgendwie zuändern sein...mmmmh,schade. Trotzdem vielen dank-für deine Hilfe. ich hab auf alle Fälle die Struktur des ganzen besser verstanden und werde mich mal weiter herantasten......


----------



## Render79 (17. November 2010)

hallo forum, habe meinen Film fertig gestellt, komprimiert und an die Leute (Fogscreen-Nebelwand) geschickt als avi- nun riefen die mich an und sagten sie bräuchten den als WMV codec 9/7000kb per sec. (HD).
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den so  erstelle mit after effects wieder oder kann ich das ganze über den Adobe media Encoder machen?..hab keine Ahnung finde nichts  in der Ausgabe was darauf hinweist...


----------



## darkframe (17. November 2010)

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du den Codec auf Deinem Mac installiert hast. Jedenfalls kannst Du das direkt aus AfterEffects machen. Wenn Dein Projekt offen ist, rufst Du den Menüpunkt "An die Renderliste anfügen" aus und wechselst dann in diese Renderliste.

In der Renderliste klickst Du bei "Ausgabemodul" auf die Voreinstellung "Verlustfrei". Im dann auftauchenden Einstellungsdialog stellst Du bei "Format" Windows Media ein und klickst im Bereich "Videoausgabe" auf "Formatoptionen". Im neu erscheinenden Dialog wählst Du im oberen Bereich bei "Codec" Windows Media Video 9 aus und stellst den konstanten Bitraten-Modus ein. Dann klickst auf die Zahl neben "Maximale Bitrate" und tippst dort die 7000 ein. Den Schieberegler bei "Bildqualität" schiebst Du bei Bedarf weiter nach rechts, vielleicht reicht aber auch schon die Voreinstellung.

Danach klickst Du noch zwei Mal auf "Okay" und passt in der Renderliste den Dateinamen und Zielpfad an. Abschließend noch auf "Rendern" klicken und warten.

Du kannst im Prinzip auch mit dem Media Encoder Dein AVI in das WMV-Format wandeln. Das würde ich aber nur dann machen, wenn das AVI unkomprimiert vorliegt. Wenn Du für das AVI beim Speichern einen komprimierenden Codec verwendet hattest, wird die Qualität beim Umrendern nach WMV leiden. Da wäre es dann besser, die Renderei aus AfterEffects heraus vorzunehmen.


----------



## Render79 (18. November 2010)

hört sich gut an ..ich werde es probieren -Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Render79 (18. November 2010)

leider habe ich ,-wie es aussieht den codec nicht installiert...hab schon gegoogelt...Hat jemand nen Tip woher ich den bekomme und wo/wie ich den installier?


----------



## Zinken (18. November 2010)

Du könntest es mal hiermit versuchen: http://flip4mac-wmv-windows-media-components-for-quicktime.softonic.de/mac

Die möglicherweise einfachere Alternative wäre, das Ganze unkomprimiert auszugeben und auf einem Windows-PC mit dem Windows Media-Encoder umzuwandeln.


----------



## Render79 (18. November 2010)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Die möglicherweise einfachere Alternative wäre, das Ganze unkomprimiert auszugeben und auf einem Windows-PC mit dem Windows Media-Encoder umzuwandeln.



...Danke,...ja da die Zeit drängt hätte ich das jetzt so gemacht " Any Video Converter" heißt der glaub ich.


----------



## Zinken (18. November 2010)

Äh, eigentlich heißt er Windows Media Encoder und wenn Du den Link in meinem letzten Beitrag anklickst, kommst Du auch direkt zur Download-Seite von Microsoft.


----------



## Render79 (18. November 2010)

ne ich meine ich habs mit ANY VIDEO ENCODER gemacht......Codecs sind jetzt OK-Thema ist fur mich durch..DANKE


----------



## Zinken (19. November 2010)

Dann markier das Thema doch bitte noch als "erledigt".


----------

